# Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found

## microchiroptera

Upgraded kernel and had this error while booting:

```
Kernel panic - not syncing: No init found
```

My grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 3.7.9

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.7.9-gentoo root=/dev/sda3

title Gentoo Linux 3.7.9 (rescue)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.7.9-gentoo root=/dev/sda3 init=/bin/bb

title Gentoo Linux 3.6.11 (graphics, power management)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.6.11-gentoo-graphics-and-power-management root=/dev/sda3

title Gentoo Linux 3.6.11 (graphics, power management) (rescue)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.6.11-gentoo-graphics-and-power-management root=/dev/sda3 init=/bin/bb
```

3.6.11 kernel boots ok. Any ideas?

----------

## eccerr0r

This would imply the driver list got messed up or your filesystem/disk format driver is no longer selected.  Check your driver and filesystem selections carefully.  May want to pastebin your working and broken .configs if you need additional help.

----------

## gabrielg

Can you see any other obvious error or warning when the kernel is loading? My first guess is that the driver for your controller isn't compiled in or doesn't work.

----------

## microchiroptera

 *gabrielg wrote:*   

> Can you see any other obvious error or warning when the kernel is loading? My first guess is that the driver for your controller isn't compiled in or doesn't work.

 

No, last lines before kernel panic look like these:

```
devtmpfs mounted

Freeing unused kernel memory: 600k freed

Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 12200k

Freeing unused kernel memory: 1684k freed

Freeing unused kernel memory: 1952k freed
```

----------

## microchiroptera

Fixed some possible mistakes (turned off CONFIG_EXPERT and compiled drivers for contoller and filesystems (they were hidden by CONFIG_EXPERT)) and now I'm getting another kernel panic with this warning:

```
WARNING: at arch/x86/kernel/smp.c:123 native_smp_send_reschedule+0x54/0x60()
```

----------

